# Horses trailered in stock trailer??



## loveOTTBs

Looking to bring a horse home from the racetrack. For one time transportation can a horse be transported in a stock trailer? The drive is approx 3 hrs. Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer

Are you talking a stock trailer like the ones used for cattle, or a stock combination trailer that is used primarily for horses?

Regular stock trailers don't tend to be tall enough for horses, because cattle are much shorter and don't hold their heads as high as horses due to the way they're built.

If you're bringing a horse home from the racetrack, I can presume it's either a Standardbred or a Thoroughbred, both breeds which tend to be tall. A livestock trailer isn't suitable for either of those breeds.


----------



## loveOTTBs

It is a thoroughbred yes. 15.2hh. A man actually answered an ad I placed for horse transportation. He didn't specify which type of stock trailer. I will get more info from him. So a combination stock trailer is horses or other types of livestock? Thanks


----------



## Speed Racer

Good idea, please find out what type of trailer. If he's a reputable transporter, he'll have the correct type of trailer for your horse.

Congrats on the TB, by the way. I have an ex-racer, myself. Also 15.2 h.


----------



## gigem88

I see people hauling horses in cattle trailers all the time down here. Most horses are 15.2 to 16 hands.


----------



## Speed Racer

Gigem, just because people_ do_ it doesn't mean it's good or even comfortable for the horses. There's a reason they make different types of stock trailers. I'd rather haul my horse in a trailer made specifically to haul his species.


----------



## kitten_Val

As long as it's "horse" stock trailer it's not an issue. I hauled mine for several years. :wink: My neighbor borrowed mine to move her OTTB (15'3) home. Definitely not a big deal.


----------



## equiniphile

My stock trailer is more of a horse trailer, it has a divider and butt/chest bars, and is 7' high. This type is okay, but a long, short stock trailer might not be the safest for a horse.


----------



## gigem88

Don't have to be so snooty, speed racer. Obviously, the horses I saw were working horses and undoubtedly a lot tougher than yours! LOL I doubt a few hours in a cattle trailer will do irreparable damage to a horse. I prefer my 3H slant, but if I had to use a cattle trailer I would do it, as long as the floors are solid and the structure is sound.


----------



## heartprints62

I haul in a combo stock trailer. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It's 6ft wide and 6.5ft tall. My 15.3hh quarter horses fit comfortably. I hauled a 16hh TB for a friend once (3 hour trip one way) and he ducked a tiny bit to see out the slant windows but he fit comfortably as well!

CONGRATS on the new horsey! =)


----------



## smrobs

Firstly, congrats on the new horse.

All of our horses get hauled in a stock trailer no matter where they are going, but it is over 6'6" tall and most of our horses are shorter. So I would say that so long as the trailer is plenty tall (7' or so) that the horse can comfortably move their head up, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Speed Racer

gigem88 said:


> Don't have to be so snooty, speed racer. Obviously, the horses I saw were working horses and undoubtedly a lot tougher than yours!


It's not snooty to want what's most comfortable for one's horse, but apparently some people don't take their animals' welfare into consideration. It has nothing to do with whether your horses are 'tougher' than mine or not. :?

I'd rather my horses travel in comfort, as opposed to being crammed into a trailer that wasn't meant to carry them.

I suppose since they're 'just horses', their comfort and ease doesn't matter.


----------



## natisha

A 15.2 hand horse is 62" high at the withers. A 6'6" trailer is 78". That would leave only 16" above the withers & as some trailers have curved roofs even less room above the head area. To me 16" above the withers does not leave enough head room for a horse.
I would ask the hauler to measure the highest & lowest points of the inside of the trailer.


----------



## gigem88

Speed Racer said:


> It's not snooty to want what's most comfortable for one's horse, but apparently some people don't take their animals' welfare into consideration. It has nothing to do with whether your horses are 'tougher' than mine or not. :?
> 
> I'd rather my horses travel in comfort, as opposed to being crammed into a trailer that wasn't meant to carry them.
> 
> I suppose since they're 'just horses', their comfort and ease doesn't matter.


I take my horses welfare into consideration, just ask my kids. They feel I treat my horses better than them. Like I stated earlier I use a 3H HORSE trailer, not a cattle trailer. But, if that's all I had, then I see no problem with it as long as it's sound.

The cattle trailers must be bigger in Texas because I've seen 16 hand horse fit comfortably with PLENTY of head room. Since it's so hot and humid they appear to enjoy the added AC.


----------



## churumbeque

gigem88 said:


> I take my horses welfare into consideration, just ask my kids. They feel I treat my horses better than them. Like I stated earlier I use a 3H HORSE trailer, not a cattle trailer. But, if that's all I had, then I see no problem with it as long as it's sound.
> 
> The cattle trailers must be bigger in Texas because I've seen 16 hand horse fit comfortably with PLENTY of head room. Since it's so hot and humid they appear to enjoy the added AC.


 
everything is bigger in texas


----------



## wyominggrandma

I have to say that here in Wyoming 90% of horses are transported in stock trailers, sometimes with cattle and sometimes just horses. Usually saddled and going out to work. Big, tall, short and small, the ranchers around here do not have separate trailers for cattle and horses, they all go together.
I myself have a 3 horse gooseneck slant load now, but did have a "stock ' trailer for years. Never had an issue. I love my slant load, but would have no issues using a stock trailer. Most stock trailers now are tall enough to fit horses. Heck, some old 4 horse trailers that I see sitting in fields are not big enough for cows, much less for the size of horses these days.
Outfitters use stock trailers for their horses, loaded head to butt and travel that way all the time. We are talking big horses, half draft type.


----------



## Endiku

Stock trailers here in Texas are not any larger thany anywhere else. What you're seeing, gigem- is head room _if the horse is standing with it's head equal to or slightly above the withers._ Most roping/cattle horses (which is a 99% guarantee what you are seeing if they're in stock trailers) are trained to keep their heads low and relaxed. You are forgetting a very large detail though.

The OP's horse is an OTTB. Now I'm not discounting thoroughbreds, but many OTTBs are fairly...well...rough- in the trailers. Ofcourse, OP's horse could very well be a gentleman in the trailer, but since she doesn't know for sure- it is ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry. 

That being said, lets assume that whilst in the trailer, OTTB gets spooked, and his head comes flying up in normal fashion. Lets also assume that this trailer is 6'6, or even 6'8. This would give the horse only 16-18 inches of room to bring his head above his withers. The average horse can draw his head over two and a half feet higher than his withers. And that is with all four feet on the ground. Lets also say that when OTTB jerks his head (or half rears, jumps, etc) he hits his head on the metal roof. Now he most likely ATLEAST has a bruise, possibly worse, and is now scared out of his wits. What is he going to do? Either leap forewards, rear, or kick- all three bad things in a short stock trailer.

Wouldn't it be better to just have a 7'+ HORSE (stock or normal) trailer, and get rid of that possibility almost completely? OTTB has been through enough of a transition, why add more risks of injury?

I stand by Speedracer on this one. She was not in any way 'snooty.' If anyone is, it would be you. She blantly stated the facts, and even made a move towards being friendly, congradulating OP. You, however, called her out for no reason, then started to make a big stink because she was in the right.

I'm sorry gigem, thats not how we roll.

To the OP- as stated, congradulations on the OTTB! They make fine horses once we get them to understand the definition of 'trot' and 'canter'! What kind of track records does he have, and what do you plan to do with him now? =]


----------



## MIEventer

wyominggrandma said:


> I have to say that here in Wyoming 90% of horses are transported in stock trailers, sometimes with cattle and sometimes just horses. Usually saddled and going out to work. Big, tall, short and small, the ranchers around here do not have separate trailers for cattle and horses, they all go together.
> 
> I myself have a 3 horse gooseneck slant load now, but did have a "stock ' trailer for years. Never had an issue. I love my slant load, but would have no issues using a stock trailer. Most stock trailers now are tall enough to fit horses. Heck, some old 4 horse trailers that I see sitting in fields are not big enough for cows, much less for the size of horses these days.
> Outfitters use stock trailers for their horses, loaded head to butt and travel that way all the time. We are talking big horses, half draft type.


I have hauled my TB in stock trailers before, and he's always been just fine. He stands 16.3hh and never had an issue. Heck, we just hauled a friends 17hh TB in a stock trailer to a new facility 1 1/2 hours away, he was unscathed.

My Inlaws own and run a Dairy Farm, and we have hauled our horses in the same stock trailer they use for their cattle. Not a big deal.



> That being said, lets assume that whilst in the trailer, OTTB gets spooked, and his head comes flying up in normal fashion. Lets also assume that this trailer is 6'6, or even 6'8. This would give the horse only 16-18 inches of room to bring his head above his withers. The average horse can draw his head over two and a half feet higher than his withers. And that is with all four feet on the ground. Lets also say that when OTTB jerks his head (or half rears, jumps, etc) he hits his head on the metal roof. Now he most likely ATLEAST has a bruise, possibly worse, and is now scared out of his wits. What is he going to do? Either leap forewards, rear, or kick- all three bad things in a short stock trailer.


Most intelligent people put head bumpers on their horses when trailering.


----------



## Endiku

MIEventer said:


> Most intelligent people put head bumpers on their horses when trailering.


I understand this. However, not many _'intelligent'_ horse people remain these days, and I very rarely see horses with head bumpers on anymore, and have only seen one or two ottbs wearing one. It is a good idea but is not always used. And even with a head bumper, the ottb can still scare itself when it collides with the metal, can it not?


----------



## MIEventer

You're jumping to conclusions and making assumptions. Who's to say anything is going to happen in the first place? I've had my fair share in experiences with OTTB's, and I don't recall any hauling experience ending up as ellaborated as you've come up with.

What's your point? I'm pretty sure the person who owns the TB, is intelligent enough to haul the horse in the trailer he owns.


----------



## waresbear

Cattle trailer, no, stock trailer yes. Open stock trailer is the unsung hero of all trailers. Teach a young horse to load in one of those (they rarely refuse) & you prolly will never have a loading issue. All of my horses never, ever had loading issues, all were trained to load in the open stock trailer. Even one horse I acquired as a 5 yr old who refused to get into straight haul or a slant load, loaded quite well into a open stock. No kicking issues, scrambling, nuttin', ever.


----------



## maura

I think a lot of the debate in this thread comes from a misunderstanding of the various types of "stock" trailer, and I suspect some folks have never seen the old type of cattle trailer that SR and others are objecting to. 

I would not haul a horse, particularly a TB straight off the track, in an old fashioned *cattle* trailer. Lots and lots of *combo* trailers, that are called "stock" trailers, are absolutely fine, and yes, the difference is the headroom. 

I hauled for years in a standard 16' stock designed for both horses and cattle, and it hauled like a dream. Like the previous poster, I found it much easier to teach horses to load in one and many horses who were bad haulers in a two horse hauled fine in it. 

My brother-in-law who runs a beef cattle business has a "stock" trailer that you'd be happy to haul a horse in. I don't see many of the old style, short cattle trailers any longer, most folks have gone to the taller, combo type as they are much more versatile. 

To the OP - I'd be willing to bet money that a professional transport person has the all-purpose type stock trailer that is fine, even preferred, for horses. Interestingly enough, it was professional haulers who first understood how pratical and useful stock trailers were and popularized their use. Back in the day when I was a junior, everyone hauled in the big Frank Imperatore vans or two horse bumper pull Hartmans. Then stock trailers were popular, and now slant loads.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I never heard the term stock combo before hearing it from SR several months back. OP, do not ask the trailer owner if they have a stock combo trailer and expect them to know what you are asking them. I highly doubt I am unique in not knowing what that term meant/means.

I have used what I call a stock trailer for lots of years now. I have hauled everything from a yearling loose to show a horse that is closer to the 17h side than he is to 16h. Though I admit the trailer is a little low for that horse but being a solid citizen with a been there done that attitude (and level conformation) he hauled comfortably.


----------



## churumbeque

Endiku said:


> I understand this. However, not many _'intelligent'_ horse people remain these days, and I very rarely see horses with head bumpers on anymore, and have only seen one or two ottbs wearing one. It is a good idea but is not always used. And even with a head bumper, the ottb can still scare itself when it collides with the metal, can it not?


In all the years at show and such I have never seen anyone use a head bumber. Generally those that use them have already had a problem


----------



## Alwaysbehind

churumbeque said:


> In all the years at show and such I have never seen anyone use a head bumber. Generally those that use them have already had a problem


I second that.

I am not against head bumpers, I think they do serve a great purpose. I just do not think it is fair to say you are not intelligent if you are not using one.


----------



## usandpets

churumbeque said:


> In all the years at show and such I have never seen anyone use a head bumber. Generally those that use them have already had a problem


 We don't use them on our horses, but we've taken the time to work with the horses so they are comfortable and relaxed about being in the trailer. If I had a horse that I was unsure about how it was in the trailer, I might be inclined to use one until I had time to work with the horse.

In reading this thread, I think there is a lot of misunderstanding about stock trailers and livestock(cattle) trailers. At least that's what I've always called them. A livestock trailer is one you see pulled behind a semi.









These I've only seen haul horses as a kill truck, going to slaughter. I would never haul a horse in one.

This is what I would call a stock trailer.








Usually they are completely open inside but may have dividers. Also, they usually don't have a tack/storage room. I wouldn't have any problem hauling a horse a long distance in one of these. We did haul 3 horses across North Dakota in one that was a gooseneck. We, and the horses, had no problems doing it. Our 2H slant some would call a stock trailer because the sides are similar to one, being open like them.

Some people might not like to use them because of the open sides where debris could hit the horse. I've done a fair share of hauling, even down gravel roads, and have't had a horse injured from flying debris.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Usandpets, they do make tag along (pull behind a normal truck) trailers that are designed for shorter animals. Heck, I saw one at Farm Days that even I had to bend over in.


----------



## pintophile

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am not against head bumpers, I think they do serve a great purpose. I just do not think it is fair to say you are not intelligent if you are not using one.


Thank you. I agree with this...for obvious reasons.


----------



## franknbeans

Alwaysbehind said:


> Usandpets, they do make tag along (pull behind a normal truck) trailers that are designed for shorter animals. Heck, I saw one at Farm Days that even I had to bend over in.


Yup-I have seen them too. Typically with Minis, goats, sheep. There are different heights of EVERY kind of trailer. Shoot-I have an extra tall (also called a TB, btw) bumper pull. It also happens to be extra wide, because my horse is......:wink:

I have also hauled in a stock trailer-the common one we see the most, which is fine for horses. 

OP-I would make sure the trailer is tall enough. As far as Head Bumpers-only place I have ever seen them is in the catalog. Sure, we can wrap our horses in bubble wrap if we want, but if they get scared, bump their heads (even WITH a bumper) they will still not be so quick to get in next time.


----------



## usandpets

Alwaysbehind said:


> Usandpets, they do make tag along (pull behind a normal truck) trailers that are designed for shorter animals. Heck, I saw one at Farm Days that even I had to bend over in.


I've seen a trailer that was designed for minature horses. I've also seen foals and minatures hauled in full size stock trailers. The point I was trying to get accross was that when some (me included) hear cattle or livestock trailer, they think of the first picture, which would be unsuitable for a full size horse.

When I hear stock trailer, I think of the second picture.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

franknbeans said:


> OP-I would make sure the trailer is tall enough. As far as Head Bumpers-only place I have ever seen them is in the catalog. Sure, we can wrap our horses in bubble wrap if we want, but if they get scared, bump their heads (even WITH a bumper) they will still not be so quick to get in next time.


And typically, in horsey fashion, you can bubble wrap them all you want, but they're find the one millimeter of their body that's somehow become unwrapped and hurt that part somehow anyway! :lol: 

I must say I'm on the list of "never used a head bumper" too. The only thing I do (on trips longer than an hour) is wrap my mare's legs to help her stabalize herself/avoid tendon injuries, but that's it. Easiest thing to do is what everyone else has said - just ask the guy how tall his trailer is


----------



## kitten_Val

churumbeque said:


> In all the years at show and such I have never seen anyone use a head bumber. Generally those that use them have already had a problem


I ALWAYS haul my paint with helmet on. And my trailer is 7 ft. The reason behind she keeps her head very high (especially when excited) so basically can hit the roof (and it did happen in past). And no, hitting the roof did NOT teach her to keep it low - she forgets about it every single hauling (for 3 years already). I much rather invest in helmet, than let her injure self. And I'm not quite positive why is it a "problem". Horses are very different.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Kitten, my friend has a 14h Arabian who could hit his head on any trailer. It seemed like his life goal. He would load fine and seem to be unloading fine and just as he would be taking his front half out of the trailer he would go up and whack his head. Step or or ramp. Always did it.


----------



## kitten_Val

Alwaysbehind said:


> Kitten, my friend has a 14h Arabian who could hit his head on any trailer. It seemed like his life goal. He would load fine and seem to be unloading fine and just as he would be taking his front half out of the trailer he would go up and whack his head. Step or or ramp. Always did it.


Exactly. Horses are all different. It's neither "intelligent" nor "unintelligent" to use a head bumper. It's what works for specific horse with horse's well-being in mind. It's waste of money if horse stays with head low, it's a smart move when it bumps the roof. I don't think one can really judge either.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree with you.


----------



## waresbear

My former instructor's horse always wore a bumper when trailered & the goof would constantly bump his head. I must say, none of my horses ever did that. Anyways, I saw her last month at a show & I noticed she has a different horse & this guy has a bumper on too. I asked her does this guy bangs his head on the roof, yup & different trailer too. Hmmmmmm, I am scratching my head, me wonders?


----------



## Endiku

> You're jumping to conclusions and making assumptions. Who's to say anything is going to happen in the first place? I've had my fair share in experiences with OTTB's, and I don't recall any hauling experience ending up as ellaborated as you've come up with.
> 
> What's your point? I'm pretty sure the person who owns the TB, is intelligent enough to haul the horse in the trailer he owns.


Yes, I am jumping to conclusions. But is it not better to do that, than to be sorry later? We do not know who this OTTB is or what his backround is. Yes, he could be a lovely animal, but he could easily also be monsterous in the trailer. I would think it is better to assume the latter. This way, injury risk can be minimized, and the chances of an easy, safe ride to his new home is high.

What is my point? I'm sorry, but did you read the OP's post? She is not using her own trailer, she's paying for services to bring him to her because he is three hours away. Three hours in a trailer is enough time for any horse to get into mischief or to get upset.

to everyone else.

when I made the comment concerning intellectuals and head bumpers, I was quoting MI Eventers : 



> Most intelligent people put head bumpers on their horses when trailering.


hence my putting intelligent in quotation marks. I am in full agreement as far as head bumpers go... we have never once used head bumpers for our horses (might have something to do with the fact that most of them are minis but...xD) and really don't see a huge need to. And I really do not see a horse manager at a racing stable taking time to strap one to an OTTB that isn't even his anymore, just in case. Most of them (from experience) don't give a rip what happens to the horse once it's out of their hands.

OP, everyone is right. If this is a reputable hauler, he most likely knows not to haul in a cattle trailer. Always good to double check though!

we haul in a stock trailer much like this one, good for cattle, goats, horses, sheep, etc- all of which we haul. It has two dividers, an open option, and two side doors. IMO it is perfectly acceptable to haul a horse in this, as it is 7' and designed to haul anything but maybe a giraffe 









this is the stock trailer we are all against. at 6', it just really isn't safe for that long of a drive. Yes, they are still used with working horses, but that doesn't make it the best option.









I'll just assume that we all have the sense to know NEVER to haul with these


----------



## .Delete.

Ever watch animal cops Huston on animal planet? They use stock trailers to haul their horses. I see no problem in it along as it's not a cattle trailer. As well as, it's illegal to haul horses in 2 or more level stock trailers but people still do it iv seen it. Sugarcreek livestock auction in sugarcreek Ohio has a auction every Friday starting at noon. Meat buys still go there and I saw atleast 3 semis with 2 or 3 level stock trailers loading horses at the end of the auction. No doubt hauling to Mexico or Canada
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88

Ya, the double deckers I can't stomach either, for horses.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

I Trailer my horse in a stock trailer and he does fine. i allow him to travel untied so he can stand the way he is most comfortable. which is usually but toward the back (smart boy let the rump take the stops)

i also always put a head bumper on...he once had a injury above his eye that needed stitches and a bad scrape on his forehead. i realise that a regular head bumper wouldn't have protected the eye area. 

but the forehead and the HARD KNOCK he took to his poll (a very sensitive area filled with nerves) would have been much less damaging.

a friend of mine had to have a chiro out for her horse after he severly banged the top of his poll on the trailer and pinched a nerve. (very unhappy boy)

i now trailer with this! it protects over the eyes! and the poll!

it might look goofy...but i really don't care about my horse looking goofy, just being SAFE.

Equiface Face Saver see some of the injuries that it could have prevented!


----------



## gigem88

Thanks for the link, royal pine buck! My mare threw her head and got a cut just below her eyes right in the middle. If I had this, she wouldn't have that scar.


----------



## smrobs

Endiku said:


> I'll just assume that we all have the sense to know NEVER to haul with these


I guess I don't see the problem with this trailer so long as it was tall enough. It is no different than any of the others that have been posted.

As for the double decker cattle trailers, they are actually rather tall inside, the only issue I have with them is that the flooring is very slick. However, I shipped a horse from Texas to Montana in one with zero issues because they had rubber mats and shavings really deep on the floor where she was kept.


----------



## gigem88

smrobs, the double deckers I've seen gives me the impression they're not very tall inside. Guess I may have to rethink them!


----------



## Endiku

whoops, looking at thing earlier it looked like a double decker


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Dang people, you're making me feel uncivilized for not having a "horse trailer" but there's nothing wrong with a good ole stock trailer. 

1. In this heat, I can assure you your horse would rather be in a pipe trailer than a closed-in horse trailer. Ever rode in one when it's 105?

2. You can turn your horse loose in a stock trailer and let him ride however he wants. He'll usually turn around and ride backwards, looking out the back door. 

3. They're cheaper so you can spend more money on yer horse

4. A horse will load in a stock trailer easier


----------



## maura

This is an example of an older style stock trailer that I would hesitate to haul horses in, unless it was an extremely steady, short stock horse -


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

gigem88 said:


> Thanks for the link, royal pine buck! My mare threw her head and got a cut just below her eyes right in the middle. If I had this, she wouldn't have that scar.


yep, very scary to have an injury so close to their eyes. Dillon's injury was about 1 to 1-1/2 inch deep above his eye. he got it on a spring lever that locks the back door shut automatically but it sticks out maybe an inch. that is all it took.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Dang people, you're making me feel uncivilized for not having a "horse trailer" but there's nothing wrong with a good ole stock trailer.
> 
> 1. In this heat, I can assure you your horse would rather be in a pipe trailer than a closed-in horse trailer. Ever rode in one when it's 105?
> 
> 2. You can turn your horse loose in a stock trailer and let him ride however he wants. He'll usually turn around and ride backwards, looking out the back door.
> 
> 3. They're cheaper so you can spend more money on yer horse
> 
> 4. A horse will load in a stock trailer easier


YEP! i love my stock . i have had dillon ride in a straight load featherlite and a brenderup. he sweated madly! my stock has had the most airflow. mine is just like the red one posted above...but grey! 

my horse also likes to be loose and to turn his butt towards the hitch. he is much calmer that way and is able to balance himself the way he would like.

p.s i dislike slant loads greatly... for some reason dillon is always much more nervous and it seems he can't lower his head enough to clear his airways. go figure.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

my horse also likes to be loose and to turn his butt towards the hitch. he is much calmer that way and is able to balance himself the way he would like.

p.s i dislike slant loads greatly... for some reason dillon is always much more nervous and it seems he can't lower his head enough to clear his airways. go figure.[/QUOTE]


Yeah mine ride quieter too. To be fair I should've mentioned the enclosed horse trailers are better in the cold weather. But where I live, there aren't many weeks of the year that it's too cold to haul in a stock type trailer. I borrowed a nice slant trailer once, and it sure looked cool behind my truck, but still not for me.


----------



## xilikeggs0

Endiku said:


> this is the stock trailer we are all against. at 6', it just really isn't safe for that long of a drive. Yes, they are still used with working horses, but that doesn't make it the best option.


What's wrong with that kind of trailer? Just the height? You know they come in different heights, right? 

How about we all just agree that hauling anything taller than a pony isn't a good idea in a 6' tall trailer.


----------



## coffeegod

I've trailered Hugo in a basic 4 horse stock trailer. He is huge and did just fine.

ETA: He does, however, prefer the hydrolic ride 18 wheeler in which he was transported from Kentucky.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

xilikeggs0 said:


> What's wrong with that kind of trailer? Just the height? You know they come in different heights, right?


I am sure they work fine for some people. (Heck you see them on animal cops all the time.)

To me there is too much of a risk of getting a hoof stuck. Pawing is a very common thing in a trailer. Those open spaces that are large enough to get a leg through at that lower level are just begging to get a hoof/leg stuck in them.


----------



## smrobs

xilikeggs0 said:


> What's wrong with that kind of trailer? Just the height? You know they come in different heights, right?


The height would be a problem for many people but my biggest issue with that one is that it isn't enclosed in any way. Not only is there a big risk of getting a foot stuck from pawing or kicking, but the front is completely open and that allows debris to come into the trailer when it's kicked up from the road. How many times have you met a semi truck or another car that kicked up a rock and chipped/broke your windshield? Now imagine a horse being hit by that same rock while riding in the trailer, a place that is supposed to be safe for him. Even if it didn't do permanent damage by hitting him in the eye or the ear, it could very well make him think that the trailer may not be such a great place and he could start getting hard to load.


----------



## coffeegod

coffeegod said:


> I've trailered Hugo in a basic 4 horse stock trailer. He is huge and did just fine.
> 
> ETA: He does, however, prefer the hydrolic ride 18 wheeler in which he was transported from Kentucky.


Dang, I hate typos....


----------



## WickedNag

Alwaysbehind said:


> I never heard the term stock combo before hearing it from SR several months back. OP, do not ask the trailer owner if they have a stock combo trailer and expect them to know what you are asking them. I highly doubt I am unique in not knowing what that term meant/means.


I wonder if the term stock/combo is used in some areas more than others. It is my understanding a stock trailer is a trailer with no area for tack, saddle racks and the entire area is open. A stock/combo will have a tack area, dressing room in the front with that closed off from the rest of the trailer. The trailer itself may or may not have dividers. You can search the trailer on Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more. using the term stock combo so it is more common than you must have thought. I had a stock combo and loved it but after my husband started riding I needed a bigger trailer and ended up with a 4 horse slant.


----------



## crimson88

I have used our stock trailer in the past for hauling my horses (before we acually got a REAL horse trailer haha) Never had any issues....just noisy which can freak out some horses. But I don't see a problem with a stock trailer...


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

xilikeggs0 said:


> What's wrong with that kind of trailer? Just the height? You know they come in different heights, right?
> 
> How about we all just agree that hauling anything taller than a pony isn't a good idea in a 6' tall trailer.













this type of stock trailer (the one with the low open slats all the way around) i might have a problem with as a hoof and leg could go through if it is an excitable horse. however i have never really examined one close enough to really make a judgement.

a calm horse could be fine!

the stock horse trailers that are closed in the front and only have slits at the top areas ( like a titan challenger stock) i have NO PROBLEM with whatsoever.


----------

